

Garmin Head-Up Display (HUD) Projects Directions onto the Windshield - kansas
http://garmin.blogs.com/my_weblog/2013/07/garmin-head-up-display-hud-projects-directions-onto-the-windshield.html#.UdwMHW13ent

======
captiva12
Looks nice. The price is not bad either.

